# Budget IPV 2 Magnet Conversion



## Dassie (14/2/15)

First off, this is not a conversion , but it works and has the same effect. Been using it for a bit and thought I would give someone else the option too. I like it cause I didn't have to drill anything out, and also, it can still work with the wonky screws . Also, while the door is not magnetic these little magnets are strong enough to hold on to the battery. The Prestic is just there to hold the magnets when you take the door off.


It involves 2 little craft magnets (looks like 15mm, R17 for 5 from PNA) and some Prestic. The pic will show the rest:



And hanging upside down:

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Ha ha! Nice ingenuity!

Plus you can be fancy and do floating on a pole shots like the craze that went on in America when the Manhattan originally launched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (14/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Ha ha! Nice ingenuity!
> 
> Plus you can be fancy and do floating on a pole shots like the craze that went on in America when the Manhattan originally launched.


Looking for a pole now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

